# The Fallen Templar (Parts I, II & III)



## Valicor (Jul 11, 2002)

Okay, Alot of people post story hours  from a DM perspective, and what the players do during a game,  I thought I would try my hand at something different.  I will be posting the story through the  eye's of my current character.  He is a Templar who has strayed from the holy path, because of tradgedy and slowly is becoming consuemd with darkness.  Please give oppinsions, on my first attempt on the story hour boards.

Also I wil be posting Part II & III tonight.

Part I -Decent

_Over the centuries many stories are told, people live and die, nations rise and fall. All things change, eventually becoming nothing more then a faded and forgotten memory.  A shadow of a dream within arms reach, yet a sky away. However like the stars in the sky the spirit of a man remains unchanged forever filled with darkness.  Throughout time betrayal and hatred fill the hearts of men.  My story is no different.  Ohh how I hate, I wield within me a hatred as furious then the brightest star in the lonely nights sky. 

Whether my soul be consumed and devoured by the hatred within is irrelevant.  It is no different then the stories of those long ago. I have but a single purpose left, to find my child and deliver him to safely from harm. However long is takes, however many must fall my purpose remains steady.  The sins I carry will hang upon my soul when judgment comes, but judgment will not come, not yet.  

	For five long years I have searched, each passing moon feeling like an eternity sitting upon the last.  Each bringing with it new suffering.  My wife Alana was struck down in the blackness of the night while I...I was not there to protect them.  Her shouts for help echo through my head like a deafening drum. My...........son dragged from the house soaked in the dripping blood of his fallen mother.  How could I have not been there, heh protecting the churches  of Gods that could not protect a family, what a fools notion.  The  God's forgotten by the hearts of man like all things, damn you for allowing this to happen.  With the last of your strength I will press on and find my son.  Then I too can become forgotten like the cities of the past.  No........it is no one's fault but my own.  I should have been with my family.  I am as guilty as the beast that committed the crime.

........When I returned home later in the night, I discovered what had happened.  The destruction was great.  The door was ripped from its hinges, furniture torn apart.  Blood stains coated the walls and the smell of death filled the house.  I moved across the room to find my wife torn apart.  Her arms and legs ripped from her body.  Her troat ripped out.  Her body.......what was left of it was pressed face against the wall, as if she had been thrown aside.  As a kneeled down on the blood soaked floor I picked up what remains of my wife and carried her to the other side of the room.  There I layed her down, and began to search for my son, fearing the worst had already befallen him.  When I reached his room, I found a room torn apart.  As I searched the room I noticed something on the wall.  Written in the blood of my wife.  Words that haunt me to this day, "The child, innocence forever lost is now mine". It was at that moment that I fell to the ground and cried out.  I cried out louder then the howls of the wolf's at night.  I cried through the night, and into the morning.  My tears of sorrow hit the floor one by one. Each like a nail in my coffin.  

I gathered what was left of myself draped Alana in her finest clothes and layed her peacefully upon the bed.  I walked out leaving fire behind.  I burned the house, but took with me all the anger and hatred that  my heart now bare's.  I never looked back.  Forward is the direction in which I now travel.  With but one purpose, one path, to find my child and deliver him to safety.  Only then will I lay down my soul for judgment.  Once I know he is safe I will allow myself to fade into time forgotten by all.  I am but an shadow in the sands of time with but a single story, that one day will be lost. _


----------



## Valicor (Jul 11, 2002)

Alright Afew things I didn't mention like the character name.  Such as the characters  name is Draken.  He is currently of Neutral Alignment, and in this part of the story  Draken gains a chance to step out of the darkness.

Part II- Tradgedy Turns to Light

_It has been years since my last confession. It feel's strange sitting here writing this story.  But as long and hard as the road has become, I have pressed on. ..........Ohh God is hurts so much, my faith is but a fading beacon, beckoning for my return.  I continue to walk away from who I was.  Who am I? Where am I going? How will I get there? When will I get there? These are questions that become louder in my heart every night that I sleep.  I cannot even find my son.

It is in recent months that I arrived in the kingdom of Ronia.  It is a beautiful place,.....Do you find it odd, that someone like me could see the beauty in something anymore?  It's not the beauty of the kingdom I see though.  It's the beauty of the endless dark curtain that hangs over the fate of this kingdom, and those surrounding it.  

What is this dark curtain I mention?  It is a prophecy, from a time forgotten long ago, like most things in the world.  It tell's of a destroyer who would kill his son, and use the power, to bring about the destruction of life, as we know it, ........Hmm, I find it rather ironic here I am a man seeking to save his son, and this man forgotten by time seeking to destroy his child.  This destroyer recently lost his son, at the hands of a man from a monastery in the north.  As a retaliatory action, The Destroyer, who goes by the name Ket, sent one of his general's to the city of Calbia, and destroyed it. ............Such destruction, on scales beyond the capacity of any mortal man.  

It was in this moment of tragedy, my eye's drifted towards a new purpose.  How can I protect my child, if the world is to be destroyed?.  If hatred and darkness can do so much, Love must be stronger, will master control over all the dark emotions of my heart and turn them towards the good.  My motivation, my desires, my love all are instruments of focus.  I shall grow stronger from  the light, and use it to protect those who are innocent.  For the fallen of Calbia, the people of Ronia & the world, I will fight against hatred with my own hatred. And for my son, I fight for tomorrow. _


----------



## Valicor (Jul 11, 2002)

Okay this is the 3rd point in the story, this point will brign you up to date, I don't even know what will happen after this point.

Part III- Embrace

_I am currently recuperating in Maldin after assisting an odd race of lizard men who had been driven from there home.  I don't know why I assisted them, but I felt like I had a reason for being there.  It was the first time I felt good doing something for others in along time.  It was however the desire to assist them that ultimately brought me to the state I am now in.  A state of desolation greater then when I lost my family. The promise to myself to help my son by removing all evil from the world.  Was it in vein? With each passing day I begin to think more so that it was.

Perhaps you are wondering what I am talking about.  Allow me to explain, Accompanied by the lizard men I was assisting, we tracked the source that had driven them from there home back to an underwater cavern.  It was in this place that we forced are way past many obstacles to reach the source.  It was an odd place, unlike anything I had ever seen.  A cave with many caverns filled with ice.  This place felt as dark and lonely as my heart had for so long.  As we travelled through; it become obvious the dangers that existed in here. It took us three day's to accomplish our goal.  On the third day we had managed to find the lair of the one responsible for driving the lizard men from their home.  

	It was a vampire, not an ordinary one though, This one was much stronger. He was a spawn of the sea, and was a deadly adversary.  His blades struck with the speed of a hurricane and the accuracy or a lightning bolt.  This creature was easily a match for the four of us.  It was through sheer force of will alone that we were able to defeat the dark creature that plagued the sea.  That desire to remove the darkness from the world and save my child. This power is not strong enough though.  It is to weak.  

During the struggle we discovered the real cause of the devastation to the homes of the lizard men.  A monestrous shark, it must have been larger then a sailing ship.  The vampire had r brought this beast under his control.  This creature was the force the vampire used to uproot the lizard men.  Fortunately after we disposed of the vampire the shark disappeared from the area, back to the depths from which it  came.  Perhaps it was now free of its former masters control, I just don't know. 

	It was after our victory that for the first time, I had a sense of accomplishment in my desolate heart.  I felt as if it was possible to change the wrongs in the world.  But like all things reality quickly set in.  As all things begin to fade, so to did my momentary peace.  As I was preparing for my departure from the now fallen vampire's throne room, I felt it for the first time in along time.  A presence that had not been around me since that night.  Five years ago, it was the same feeling no doubt about it.  The hatred, the anger, the fear, the destruction.  All these emotions filled the room.  It was here that for the first time I met the cause of my strife.  

He called himself Andelow.  He had my child, what remains  of my child with him.  I will never forget his appearance, he stood as tall as two men, weilding weapons as large as me.  Those eye's they were as bloodshot as that damned vampire.  Behind him stood my child, his eye's, how dead they were.  Also blood shot, as those damned hell spawn.  It was in this moment that everything changed He had been  turned into a damned creature of the night.  On this night I lost my child has be taken from me again.  As I approached he screamed and hissed at me.  Damn him not only has he destroyed my family but turned my son against me.  This sin is unforgivable.  I swore on the grave of Alana that I will destroy this abomination and the dark infestation that exists within my former son.  All hope  that I would one day reunite with my child  and that I might see him again died on that night.  I have tried to walk out of the darkness and back into the light, It would seem though that the night has consumed me.  So in the darkness I shall walk, and bring vengeance to those who have committed these atrocities.  Those who damn me, will be damned by the darkness they have gifted me with.   

	Through out the night I tried to sleep, but could not, I was plagued by dreams of my past, My wife, my son.  I saw that night the entire massacre through the eye's of that killer.  I could do nothing to stop it, I failed them.  I awoke later in the day, half insane with anger.  I set out on my way towards Maldin.  Remembering about what I learned that day in the library.  A ritual that allowed and enabled one to tap into the very hatred of his soul, and use it to destroy those they hate.  It was within the deepest tomes buried for centuries and forgotten by time, that I discovered how to use this power.  The power of the Forsaken.  

	Within the scriptures was the formula, it took me a few days to decipher and gather the required components.  When I was ready for the ritual I went into seclusion and cast the circle.  Within this circle, I evoked Malestrom.  A unholy ritual that almost killed me.  As I preformed the ritual, I could feel the dark energy of my soul coursing through my veins.  The pain it brought me was great, but so to was the power I felt from it.  In the darkness I found myself, at home.  When the ritual was completed I collapsed of exhaustion onto the ground.  

	I don't know how long I layed there for, It could very well have been a few days.  But when I awoke, I knew I was successful, I had tapped into the hatred in my soul.  I know had the strength to destroy the ones I hate.  When I ascended from the depths of Maldin's catacombs, I began to make preparations for my long journey ahead.  I then started gathering supplies and gathering new equipment, to replace my old equipment.  During my time in Maldin though, while gathering supplies, The townsfolk seemed highly insolent and lowly.  For the first time in my life I see things clearly, and it is with this clarity I have strength.  

	No longer do I desire to fade away, like the peoples and nations that become consumed by the darkness of time.  No I intend to rise above it, I shall not be denied nor forgotten.  The sins of the father shall be visited upon the child, and the child will know desolation.  _


----------

